# Dog friendly places in Liverpool?



## cyberfairy (Dec 26, 2008)

Going to see a friend in central Liverpool tomorrow who is bringing his dog-any recommendations for dog friendly places to have a few pints/a bit of food?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2008)

I think the Baltic Fleet might let you in with the dog. You'd be better ringing them and asking though as with most places food and dogs is a bit of a no no.

Linky to the baltic


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 26, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> I think the Baltic Fleet might let you in with the dog. You'd be better ringing them and asking though as with most places food and dogs is a bit of a no no.
> 
> Linky to the baltic



Been reading reviews of The Baltic to see if they mention dogs-such a lovely little pub-friend decided to leave dog behind now so free to go in as many pubs as possible-thanks though


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 27, 2008)

have a look at
http://www.doggiepubs.org.uk/


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 27, 2008)

http://www.dogpeople.co.uk/

http://www.dogfriendlypubs.co.uk/

http://www.doglistener.co.uk/links/pubs.shtml


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 27, 2008)

Cheers for those links-have saved them-surprised at how many pubs, even non food ones were dog unfriendly


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 27, 2008)

When you get fed up in the pool jump the wirral line down to chester and we'll toast your health


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 28, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> When you get fed up in the pool jump the wirral line down to chester and we'll toast your health



Thankyou but back in Lancaster again now-will toast your health though Rocketman who we were seeing in Liverpool had actually come from Chester where he is staying so he might fancy a meetup


----------

